# The Get-It-On (Pyramid) PROG game



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I will NOT be participating in the game. (Cos, were that the case, I'd make mincemeat of you guppies.) 

I will , however, officiate. 

Deacon Beaker is the major domus. I am the tally-man. I set the rules and the rules are these: 
....................
You are building a prog pyramid.

Each level of construction of this pwog pyramid consists of blocks. 


First we have to lay the foundation. 
The first line of construction consists of a row of 24 blocks. (No real reason for this number - just that I say so.)

Each block that you lay is a pwog band/artist name. (fusion is accepted). Each block you put down you get one point. 

If you add, in that block, a track name that starts with the same letter as the band given, you get another point. 


Each level has one block less than the previous...till we get to the final apex-block. 

At which point the game ends. 

Ten certain blocks -which I have randomly chosen and written on a paper here - are "one-up" blocks: 5 extra points if you answer the question correctly. 5 points minus if you answer incorrectly. 


Finally, if you bring up a band (like say, Supertramp) which is NOT prog, you will be insulted. (Because you are a prog greenhorn.)

Also, if you pick a dumbass-band like Rush, Mars Volta,Porkupine Tree...you will be insulted. But no points lost. 

Oh yeah - per level you can contribute as much as you wish or as much as it takes. 


Get it on!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

OK, I will start:

Rush


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread is so NOT prog. But your so called expertise and three dollars will get you a 12 oz regular coffee at Starbucks. While you're there you can tell then how NOT prog their yuppie music is if they have any.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh my!
Silly Deacon.
I forgot the most important thing, Huberts : we is starting off with the letter "G". (First level has to do with g-letter bands/tracks).

Show us your prog prowress.

On yer marks, gerr set....GOA!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

*G*enesis *G*et 'em out by Friday, sung by Peter *G*abriel - I looked it up

But I am not sure what you're talking about. What's a Hubert? 24 blocks? Does each letter of the alphabet correspond with a block? This game seems all a bit confusing for my small brain.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

And Rush >>> Genesis


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No. Each letter of alphabet does not correspond with a block.

The letter I give you corresponds with the *ENTIRE LEVEL*.

For example, this entire first (base) level is for bands/ tracks that start with "G".

You get two points.

Now there are 23 more blocks to be set down on level 1.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Err..this isn't prog.



Bwv 1080 said:


>


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

But the song is the name of a prog band that starts with G from another band that begins with G


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

And who gets to say what is and is not prog? Is it like porn - can’t define it but know it when you see it?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Tribute to G-named prog band by another prog band


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bwv 1080 said:


> And Rush >>> Genesis


I thought opposite day is Wednesday, not Tuesday!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Gong - "Givin' My Luv To You"
Groundhogs - "Groundhog"
Gravy Train - "Going For A Quick One" 
Guru Guru - "Girl Call"
Galliard - "Got To Make It"
Gryphon - "Gulland Rock"
Gentle Giant - "Giant"
Greenslade - "Gangsters"


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Jay gets it on! :tiphat:










16 points for the jayster.

14 more blocks till level 1 is completed.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

And now I, Deacon Beaker, however it pains me, must address this senior member, Bwv 1080 .

Magnanimous and Terrible Cheeko, God of Prog, has taken note of your insolence and affrontery - or are those two the same???

Your execrable craft is unseaworthy and an indictment for a vessel of trollery. It is never difficult to fall into limpid waters as these.

Mighty Cheeko has more than begun to take measure of your attitude towards the Holy Prog.

Cheeko has charged his servant, Deacon Beaker, to convey you this surety: that your name has been put on the OFF list. Subsequently you *will not * be one of the 144,000 granted afterlife on a rejuvinated earth (where the lion shall lay next the lamb.)

Forfend! Forfend that such a stricture should come to pass and such a burden be placed on anyone else's shoulders.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr Jay:

You have triggered a one-up (on block position 6). This is a chance for great promotion, but it should be stressed that should you fail in this, you risk the unimaginable wrath of Cheeko the God of Pwog.

The question given you is twofold:
1/ who is this?










and, 2/ what is that "instrument" in the top left corner.

The switch has only partially come down.
There is a failsafe: if you are not sure of the answer, you may step back one block and continue unmolested.

But, if you answer correctly, you will take a leap to Glory's Way.


----------

